# Fred Bear Barsalino T/D



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have one of these bows and was wondering if it is a collectable, imo it is unique, anyone tell me if it more valuable then the regular Fred Bear Borsalino, and what it would be worth on the market....thanks in advance..Dave


----------

